# Can Cutting Afternoon



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!

Today was one of those normal "can cutting" days!!

Brought my "Fugetaboutit" frame to the field and cut 3 cans (I've only recorded 2 of those though)

Ammo was my customary 16mm glass marbles and some M8 hex nuts. Distance was about 15 meters.

Hope you like this little video 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wonderful shooting my friend. I thoroughly enjoyed that video.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice shooting man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treeman said:


> Wonderful shooting my friend. I thoroughly enjoyed that video.


Thank you so much, Treeman!!!!

I needed this. Haven't been shooting almost for a week 

Best regards ...Q



BushpotChef said:


> Very nice shooting man!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Many thanks, BushpotChef!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

By the way, a little souvenir his heading your direction right now 

I hope it reaches you fast!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Quercusuber said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful shooting my friend. I thoroughly enjoyed that video.
> ...


Well as my 7 year old son would say:

"I'M SO EXCITED I MIGHT EXPLODE!"

LOL 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was fun! It’s funny that a grown man would get so much pleasure out of watching you destroy a soda can. Thanks for the video my friend!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> That was fun! It's funny that a grown man would get so much pleasure out of watching you destroy a soda can. Thanks for the video my friend!


LOL!!! The secret is to keep it simple 

As for the "grown man" thing, speak for yourself. I think I'm not quite entitled yet for that position :rolling:

MANY THANKS for your reply, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



StringSlap said:


> Great shooting!


THANK YOU so much, sir!!!

I'm glad you've liked it 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great shooting, Q!!! That was a fun video, my friend!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice video and shooting Q .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

devils son in law said:


> Great shooting, Q!!! That was a fun video, my friend!


THANK YOU so much, Devils!!!! Feedback appreciated.

I'm glad you've liked it 

Best regards ...Q



treefork said:


> Nice video and shooting Q .


Greetings sir!!!!

Hope you're doing fine!! :wave:

I'm so GLAD that you've liked the little video. Nothing too fancy, just a good old can smacking (and cutting)

Your feedback is always important, of all people.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Fun video


Thank you, sir!!! You're most kind! 

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great shooting my friend
Len

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great accuracy Q....watching them marbles in flight was like a line drive to center field ! 
Cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Great shooting my friend
> Len
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Hello my friend!!! :wave:

How's everything?? I'm so GLAD in reading your reply!!

Hope everything's fine. And THANKS for your feedback!!

Nothing beats a good can smashing in the great outdoors!!

Best regards ...Q



SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great accuracy Q....watching them marbles in flight was like a line drive to center field !
> Cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!! I'm so glad you've liked it!!

I've shot thousand of times, but everytime I'm newly surprised with the power of glass marbles.

They're a blast!!

Hope you're fine, my friend!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool video, and excellent shooting! Good man, you have a Swiss Army knife too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Cool video, and excellent shooting! Good man, you have a Swiss Army knife too! :thumbsup:


Thanks for watching, sir!!!

I'm glad you've liked it 

And yes, a Swiss Army Knife ...They can try, but some things will never change 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

hoggy said:


> good shooting


Thanks hoggy!!

I'm glad you've liked it, sir!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Great video to watch thanks for sharing! I have to get out just shooting for an afternoon I'm just waiting on a bulk steel delivery and some more sumeike to arrive.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Great video to watch thanks for sharing! I have to get out just shooting for an afternoon I'm just waiting on a bulk steel delivery and some more sumeike to arrive.


THANK YOU for your reply, my friend!!!

It's an awesome feeling when we receive new ammo and bands.

No matter for how many years we're shooting, it's always a new sensation 

I'm glad you've liked the video!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Quercusuber said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video to watch thanks for sharing! I have to get out just shooting for an afternoon I'm just waiting on a bulk steel delivery and some more sumeike to arrive.
> ...


Haha yep I'm really looking forward to when it comes  Also gave you a sub!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


THANKS my friend!!!!

You're most kind  :wave:

You know, one of the few continents I haven't sent a natural of mine is Australia (theoretically, Australia is considered a continent, right??)

Best regards ...Q


----------

